# Cimmaron FT



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Derby results:

1st place - dog #9
2nd place - dog #10
3rd place - dog #8
4th place - dog #6
RJ - dog #2


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

FOM said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st place - dog #9
> 2nd place - dog #10
> ...


Man I've always loved seeing dog #9 run. Dog #9 is my favorite, has been for years. I hope dog #9 wins the open, am, and qual too. That would be great!

would be nice to have a catalog regards,


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

9	Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon Frank Price
Congrats again Frank!!!!
10	Watermark's Opportunity Knocks	Kenny Trott
8	Calumet's Mein Soupster Harold Gierman
6	Shotgun Simba	Jerry Wood
2	Fraser's Chisum	Nancy Fraser


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Dog #9 isnt he out FC/AFC #14 X #23MH


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Dog #9 isnt he out FC/AFC #14 X #23MH


I think you are right! That #23MH sure does throw some great #s


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I tell you what next time I just won't post the results given to me over the phone for a trial I'm not really following - sorry for posting any onfo at all :roll: 

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

achiro said:


> Tulsa Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Dog #9 isnt he out FC/AFC #14 X #23MH
> ...


Not so sure about that Russ....#23 MH is barely 1.5 times better than #14.... I wouldnt call 1.5 a great number...but Franks dog is nice...2nd weekend in a row I am thinking...now there's a #


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

#23MH only throws good pups when bred to the multiple of the square root of dog #69SH

Congrats Frank! Despite your handling she has hung the blue two in a row!!!


Chris

Also a big thanks to judges Martha Russell and Robby Bickley for putting together 4 excellent series. Great bird placement and good use of terrain.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

FOM said:


> I tell you what next time I just won't post the results given to me over the phone for a trial I'm not really following - sorry for posting any onfo at all :roll:
> 
> FOM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> I tell you what next time I just won't post the results given to me over the phone for a trial I'm not really following - sorry for posting any onfo at all :roll:
> 
> FOM


No, really - if you hear anything about the qual and am, I'll take numbers! I have entryexpress...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

FOM said:


> I tell you what next time I just won't post the results given to me over the phone for a trial I'm not really following - sorry for posting any onfo at all :roll:
> 
> FOM


Now Laniee. Buck up little camper, we're always glad to hear any onfo you have to share with us...

/Paul


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats go out to my training partner Ed Krueger. I guess his bitch Dee did a fine job on a tough 4th series and pulled off a 2nd in the qual. I'll have a bottle of bubbly on ice for ya!

Sorry, I didn't get the other placements from him. We had to cut it short because he was trying to get un-lost so he could make the long drive back to SD this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Qual. placements:

1 - #16-Starry Midnight Mollie / H:Steve Schneeberger
2 - #10-Dakota Sunrise's Ramblin Daisy / H:Ed Krueger
3 - #4-Topshot BLKJK Deal Me A Hand / H:Bill Cummins
4 - #11-Banta's Trumarc Buckshot Ben / H:Gabe Withrow
RJ - #7-Black Powder's Tornado Ally / Have Fowler
J - #1-Hightop Banta's Cal / H:Gabe Withrow
J - #3-Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn / H:Tony Allen
J - #13-Sunrise Over the Jemez / H:Tony Allen
J - #20-RockErin Red River Ruckus / H:Judi Carter


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Sheril, thanks for the placements. Congrats to you and your husband for picking up the greenies this weekend!


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

*Am*

Big congrats to Roger Byrd and his wonderful dog "Rooster". Recently qualified for the Natl Amatuer and now a new AFC. I heard Blue was your favorite color. All your hard work has paid off!! You have come a long way. We are very excited for you. ***Rooster is a Full sibling to Viking!!
Dave Chabot


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Dont know about the "hard work" part but way to go Roger Byrd! 
And Also a big congrulations to Steve Schneeberger.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow...... congrats to Roger!!!!!!  

Anyone have any of the other placements (Open/Am)??


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go Tony :lol: 

looks like JR got another 3rd in the derby Congrads Hal!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody have any Open/Am placements? Thanks!


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> FOM wrote:
> I tell you what next time I just won't post the results given to me over the phone for a trial I'm not really following - sorry for posting any onfo at all Rolling Eyes
> 
> FOM
> ...


I too am a big onfo fan. Really stimulates the mind. Gotta keep those sinapes (sic) sharp ya' know. :wink:


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Let's see if I remember the Open placements: 

1st -- Scandal--Kenny Trott (Berdan)
2nd -- Sammi -- Kenny Trott (Olson)
3rd -- Scrhader 
4th -- Pard?? Kenny Trott (Clow) I know it's one of Clow's dogs, but it might be Manu, I can't remember.


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

*qaa*

Congrats to Steve for the qaa with Mollie.


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Congratulations Ed. Bob and Dee*

Cypress Creek would like congratulate "DEE" on her second in qualifying. Bob called today and left a message! Way to go Ed and of course Dee  
We are proud of you all.
Clint and Louann Orms


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Bill Cummins on his third also in the Qual!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

And a big congrats to Dennis Butler for his Am 2nd! And to Brian Freeland for following his AM win with another finish (JAM) with Lottie.

Way to go!

fp


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Dennis and Bill! 

What are the rest of the AM placements?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*congratz*

*Nice job Dennis! Congratz to Frank as well.

Aaron*


----------

